# how to connect com port

## adrian_cheng

as title, becasue i need to connect to my cisco router so i need the way to communicate to comport

please tell how to? could i use cu this command in the gentoo, but i cant find cu command in the gentoo system. 

thanks for answer

----------

## ikaro

you need to enable the com port support in the kernel.

then the device is called /dev/ttyS0

there is  a nice application is portage called minicon that you can use to login to your router, ive used it just last week and it works well.

----------

## adrian_cheng

could you tell me which section in "menuconfig"

thanks

----------

## ikaro

char devices/serial driver

----------

## NeddySeagoon

adrian_cheng,

```
Device Drivers

-> Character devices

   -> Serial drivers

8250/16550 and compatible serial support 
```

Rebuild your kernel 

Then 

```
emerge minicom
```

to have a terminal to talk to to devices on the end of the serial port.

Does the router not offer a web interface on its own IP address?

----------

## adrian_cheng

thanks i did. 

one more question, how do i know which device in /dev is com port?

plz told me thanks 

the following is my all dev devices

-------------------------------------------------------

 ls

MAKEDEV   pty    ptyd9  ptyr3  ptyud  ptyy7       tty17  ttyS3  ttyd5  ttyqf  ttyu9  ttyy3

admmidi   ptya0  ptyda  ptyr4  ptyue  ptyy8       tty18  ttyS4  ttyd6  ttyr0  ttyua  ttyy4

adsp      ptya1  ptydb  ptyr5  ptyuf  ptyy9       tty19  ttyS5  ttyd7  ttyr1  ttyub  ttyy5

agpgart   ptya2  ptydc  ptyr6  ptyv0  ptyya       tty2   ttyS6  ttyd8  ttyr2  ttyuc  ttyy6

amidi     ptya3  ptydd  ptyr7  ptyv1  ptyyb       tty20  ttyS7  ttyd9  ttyr3  ttyud  ttyy7

audio     ptya4  ptyde  ptyr8  ptyv2  ptyyc       tty21  ttya0  ttyda  ttyr4  ttyue  ttyy8

cdrom     ptya5  ptydf  ptyr9  ptyv3  ptyyd       tty22  ttya1  ttydb  ttyr5  ttyuf  ttyy9

cdroms    ptya6  ptye0  ptyra  ptyv4  ptyye       tty23  ttya2  ttydc  ttyr6  ttyv0  ttyya

console   ptya7  ptye1  ptyrb  ptyv5  ptyyf       tty24  ttya3  ttydd  ttyr7  ttyv1  ttyyb

discs     ptya8  ptye2  ptyrc  ptyv6  ptyz0       tty25  ttya4  ttyde  ttyr8  ttyv2  ttyyc

dmmidi    ptya9  ptye3  ptyrd  ptyv7  ptyz1       tty26  ttya5  ttydf  ttyr9  ttyv3  ttyyd

dsp       ptyaa  ptye4  ptyre  ptyv8  ptyz2       tty27  ttya6  ttye0  ttyra  ttyv4  ttyye

fd        ptyab  ptye5  ptyrf  ptyv9  ptyz3       tty28  ttya7  ttye1  ttyrb  ttyv5  ttyyf

fd0       ptyac  ptye6  ptys0  ptyva  ptyz4       tty29  ttya8  ttye2  ttyrc  ttyv6  ttyz0

fd0u1040  ptyad  ptye7  ptys1  ptyvb  ptyz5       tty3   ttya9  ttye3  ttyrd  ttyv7  ttyz1

fd0u1120  ptyae  ptye8  ptys2  ptyvc  ptyz6       tty30  ttyaa  ttye4  ttyre  ttyv8  ttyz2

fd0u1440  ptyaf  ptye9  ptys3  ptyvd  ptyz7       tty31  ttyab  ttye5  ttyrf  ttyv9  ttyz3

fd0u1600  ptyb0  ptyea  ptys4  ptyve  ptyz8       tty32  ttyac  ttye6  ttys0  ttyva  ttyz4

fd0u1680  ptyb1  ptyeb  ptys5  ptyvf  ptyz9       tty33  ttyad  ttye7  ttys1  ttyvb  ttyz5

fd0u1722  ptyb2  ptyec  ptys6  ptyw0  ptyza       tty34  ttyae  ttye8  ttys2  ttyvc  ttyz6

fd0u1743  ptyb3  ptyed  ptys7  ptyw1  ptyzb       tty35  ttyaf  ttye9  ttys3  ttyvd  ttyz7

fd0u1760  ptyb4  ptyee  ptys8  ptyw2  ptyzc       tty36  ttyb0  ttyea  ttys4  ttyve  ttyz8

fd0u1840  ptyb5  ptyef  ptys9  ptyw3  ptyzd       tty37  ttyb1  ttyeb  ttys5  ttyvf  ttyz9

fd0u1920  ptyb6  ptyp0  ptysa  ptyw4  ptyze       tty38  ttyb2  ttyec  ttys6  ttyw0  ttyza

fd0u360   ptyb7  ptyp1  ptysb  ptyw5  ptyzf       tty39  ttyb3  ttyed  ttys7  ttyw1  ttyzb

fd0u720   ptyb8  ptyp2  ptysc  ptyw6  random      tty4   ttyb4  ttyee  ttys8  ttyw2  ttyzc

fd0u800   ptyb9  ptyp3  ptysd  ptyw7  raw1394     tty40  ttyb5  ttyef  ttys9  ttyw3  ttyzd

fd0u820   ptyba  ptyp4  ptyse  ptyw8  root        tty41  ttyb6  ttyp0  ttysa  ttyw4  ttyze

fd0u830   ptybb  ptyp5  ptysf  ptyw9  scsi        tty42  ttyb7  ttyp1  ttysb  ttyw5  ttyzf

floppy    ptybc  ptyp6  ptyt0  ptywa  sd          tty43  ttyb8  ttyp2  ttysc  ttyw6  urandom

full      ptybd  ptyp7  ptyt1  ptywb  sda         tty44  ttyb9  ttyp3  ttysd  ttyw7  usb

hda       ptybe  ptyp8  ptyt2  ptywc  sdb         tty45  ttyba  ttyp4  ttyse  ttyw8  usbmouse

hda1      ptybf  ptyp9  ptyt3  ptywd  sdc         tty46  ttybb  ttyp5  ttysf  ttyw9  vc

hda2      ptyc0  ptypa  ptyt4  ptywe  sdd         tty47  ttybc  ttyp6  ttyt0  ttywa  vcc

hda3      ptyc1  ptypb  ptyt5  ptywf  sequencer   tty48  ttybd  ttyp7  ttyt1  ttywb  vcs

hdc       ptyc2  ptypc  ptyt6  ptyx0  sequencer2  tty49  ttybe  ttyp8  ttyt2  ttywc  vcs1

hdd       ptyc3  ptypd  ptyt7  ptyx1  sg          tty5   ttybf  ttyp9  ttyt3  ttywd  vcs12

ide       ptyc4  ptype  ptyt8  ptyx2  sg0         tty50  ttyc0  ttypa  ttyt4  ttywe  vcs2

ieee1394  ptyc5  ptypf  ptyt9  ptyx3  sg1         tty51  ttyc1  ttypb  ttyt5  ttywf  vcs3

initctl   ptyc6  ptyq0  ptyta  ptyx4  sg2         tty52  ttyc2  ttypc  ttyt6  ttyx0  vcs4

inotify   ptyc7  ptyq1  ptytb  ptyx5  sg3         tty53  ttyc3  ttypd  ttyt7  ttyx1  vcs5

input     ptyc8  ptyq2  ptytc  ptyx6  shm         tty54  ttyc4  ttype  ttyt8  ttyx2  vcs6

kmem      ptyc9  ptyq3  ptytd  ptyx7  snd         tty55  ttyc5  ttypf  ttyt9  ttyx3  vcs7

kmsg      ptyca  ptyq4  ptyte  ptyx8  sound       tty56  ttyc6  ttyq0  ttyta  ttyx4  vcsa0

log       ptycb  ptyq5  ptytf  ptyx9  stderr      tty57  ttyc7  ttyq1  ttytb  ttyx5  vcsa1

lp0       ptycc  ptyq6  ptyu0  ptyxa  stdin       tty58  ttyc8  ttyq2  ttytc  ttyx6  vcsa12

mem       ptycd  ptyq7  ptyu1  ptyxb  stdout      tty59  ttyc9  ttyq3  ttytd  ttyx7  vcsa2

midi      ptyce  ptyq8  ptyu2  ptyxc  tts         tty6   ttyca  ttyq4  ttyte  ttyx8  vcsa3

misc      ptycf  ptyq9  ptyu3  ptyxd  tty         tty60  ttycb  ttyq5  ttytf  ttyx9  vcsa4

mixer     ptyd0  ptyqa  ptyu4  ptyxe  tty0        tty61  ttycc  ttyq6  ttyu0  ttyxa  vcsa5

mouse     ptyd1  ptyqb  ptyu5  ptyxf  tty1        tty62  ttycd  ttyq7  ttyu1  ttyxb  vcsa6

null      ptyd2  ptyqc  ptyu6  ptyy0  tty10       tty63  ttyce  ttyq8  ttyu2  ttyxc  vcsa7

port      ptyd3  ptyqd  ptyu7  ptyy1  tty11       tty7   ttycf  ttyq9  ttyu3  ttyxd  zero

ppp       ptyd4  ptyqe  ptyu8  ptyy2  tty12       tty8   ttyd0  ttyqa  ttyu4  ttyxe

printers  ptyd5  ptyqf  ptyu9  ptyy3  tty13       tty9   ttyd1  ttyqb  ttyu5  ttyxf

psaux     ptyd6  ptyr0  ptyua  ptyy4  tty14       ttyS0  ttyd2  ttyqc  ttyu6  ttyy0

ptmx      ptyd7  ptyr1  ptyub  ptyy5  tty15       ttyS1  ttyd3  ttyqd  ttyu7  ttyy1

pts       ptyd8  ptyr2  ptyuc  ptyy6  tty16       ttyS2  ttyd4  ttyqe  ttyu8  ttyy2

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------

## j-m

 *adrian_cheng wrote:*   

> thanks i did. 
> 
> one more question, how do i know which device in /dev is com port?
> 
> plz told me thanks 
> ...

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=2079276#2079276

----------

## adrian_cheng

i didnt saw /dev/ttyS0

in my dev file

----------

## j-m

 *adrian_cheng wrote:*   

> i didnt saw /dev/ttyS0
> 
> in my dev file

 

You need to enable it in your kernel - already mentioned several times here...   :Confused: 

----------

## adrian_cheng

i did 

Device Drivers

-> Character devices

   -> Serial drivers

8250/16550 and compatible serial support

and

make && make modules_install , copy bzImage and System.map to /boot

----------

## adrian_cheng

also i was reboot my pc

----------

## j-m

 *adrian_cheng wrote:*   

> i did 
> 
> Device Drivers
> 
> -> Character devices
> ...

 

You need to:

- reboot 

- then modprobe 8250_pnp or put in in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 before reboot.

----------

## adrian_cheng

the following my menuconfig 

-----------------------------------

 Character devices  --->  

   ¢x[*] Inotify file change notification support                         ¢x ¢x

  ¢x ¢x[ ] Non-standard serial port support                                 ¢x ¢x

  ¢x ¢x    Serial drivers  --->  

              ¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢w¢{ ¢x

  ¢x ¢x    <*> 8250/16550 and compatible serial support                     ¢x ¢x

  ¢x ¢x    [*]   Console on 8250/16550 and compatible serial port           ¢x ¢x

  ¢x ¢x    [ ]   8250/16550 device discovery via ACPI namespace             ¢x ¢x

  ¢x ¢x    (4)   Maximum number of non-legacy 8250/16550 serial ports       ¢x ¢x

  ¢x ¢x    [ ]   Extended 8250/16550 serial driver options                  ¢x ¢x

  ¢x ¢x    --- Non-8250 serial port support 

---------------------------------------------

 [*]   Console on 8250/16550 and compatible serial port    <--- cant set to modules , only can  set built in

so i cant set 8250_pnp or put in in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

----------

## j-m

1. Don´t shout!!!   :Mad: 

2. Learn how to work with menuconfig.

3. If compiled in kernel (not as module), it just works. If not, it would be really clever to enable it in BIOS. Duh!   :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by j-m on Fri Feb 11, 2005 1:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## adrian_cheng

sorry about that

----------

## adrian_cheng

dear all 

i do appreciate all ur help

i done all work

----------

